
Tesla driver dies in burning Model S after hitting a tree - jvannistelrooy
https://electrek.co/2016/09/07/tesla-driver-dies-burning-model-s-hitting-tree-tesla-investigation/
======
arentheym
According to Dutch news, firefighters could not enable the cars safety
features to disable the power. Car was too badly damaged.

Driver was already dead when firefighters arrived. Took them eight hours
before they could safely remove the body from the Tesla.

Tesla is investigating.

